# Rescuing an adult GSD



## Jones2015 (May 24, 2017)

I am considering adopting a adult GSD when by current old dog passes. I just got approved to volunteer at a local GSD rescue to get some experience with the breed. Getting a puppy is not an option due to my disability. I do have knowledge of handling working dogs as I have a Labrador as a service dog. This dog will be a pet and possible trial dog since I will stick with Labradors for service. 

I know finding a GSD with a stable temperament in rescue is going to be tough but I have a lot of time to look and gain knowledge of the breed. Is there anything I should consider about getting a rescue GSD? Ways to gain knowledge of the breed? 

I did talk to a local breeder of WL GSD and her dogs were pretty high drive and a bit intense. They were good about me being there but she did warn me not to pet one of them on the head. I don't think i could handle a dog with that much drive. Would probably need a medium drive dog. Don't think I could handle a dog that is very fear aggressive either. Those dogs need a very calm handler. 

I am just looking for any advice from those that have rescued GSD. What should I know before getting one. Thanks


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Can you give us your general location? State? There are many reputable GSD rescues who take the time to find the right fit for you. We should be able to recommend a good rescue, in your area.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't think you'll have an issue finding a good GSD in rescue. Depending on where you live it may take a while or you might find one in know time at all. I think if you work with this breed rescue and really get a feel for the individual dogs that come through and the breed as a whole you will be fine. Plenty of good dogs end up in rescue for human related reasons: moving, new baby, death in family, etc.

My shepherdy mutt is a great dog


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't know about picking dogs in rescue - my experience is with observing and picking a kennel and letting the breeder pick the dog - but I would say find a rescue group you can trust. I'd lean toward a breed-specific rescue.

Definitely look for one that is careful about placements (listens to you and what you want, tries for good matching). Look for one that is there for support/troubleshooting after the adoption and for one that has training contacts or resources.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I wish there was a standard for rescue organizations. There are very reputable rescues and also hoarders (who call themselves 'rescue') and anything in between. I like WateryTart's advice.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

wolfy dog said:


> I wish there was a standard for rescue organizations. There are very reputable rescues and also hoarders (who call themselves 'rescue') and anything in between. I like WateryTart's advice.


That's why I asked for a location. Many of us have worked with, or know of reputable rescues that we can recommend. But, we need a location, as most rescues have restrictions on how far out they will adopt.


----------



## Jones2015 (May 24, 2017)

I am in Nebraska and the only GSD rescue is the one I am going volunteer at. It is possible that it will be several years before I am ready to adopt. Just trying to cover all my basic now before trying to adopt later. I am planner if you cannot tell.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Nothing wrong with being a planner. Good for you.


----------

